# Questions about the USC Portfolio List



## Junie

From the website:

"5. Portfolio List

A list of all available creative material and experience with a concise description of each item listed. Items need not be film related, but should give an idea of your creative ability. If your creativity has been recognized in some way, please include brief details."

I have a few scripts that I've written in the past that were performed, but that I no longer have a copy of. Are these okay to list? What are the chances they'll ask to see something on this list? I also have some film packages I did for school that I don't have a copy of, but that seem like they belong on such a list.

Also, is there any kind of industry/film school standard for portfolio list formatting, or should I just go with my own instincts about what looks nice and is easy to read?

Thanks!


----------



## Jayimess

911:  Make sure you have copies of all your work from here on out.

I would list everything pretty simply.  I would only list things you're very proud of and would be willing and able to present if asked...though I don't think they'll ask.


----------



## Junie

Thanks, Jayimess. That's what I was afraid of. Now I'm afraid I'll look like a flake because I'll be mentioning stuff on my application that won't be on my portfolio list.


----------



## femme.focale

I wouldn't worry too much about it, honestly.  I put items on my portfolio list as far back as 2003, and any evidence of their existence is long gone.  Nobody ever asked to see any of it.  Just write what you're proud of, and it'll paint a picture of the kind of person you are.  That's what they're most interested in - you!


----------



## Jayimess

Like I said, I don't think you'll be asked for it, but you never know...wouldn't you rather not be worried?


----------



## story2tell

For those who have struggled with the format portfolio list for the MFA in writing at USC, there is an example on the production application overview.  I found it very helpful.


----------



## Junie

I would rather not have to worry about it. But they are such great projects to mention on there. I'll have to see if I can track something down. 

Femme, that's a great way to think of it! I was thinking of the portfolio list more as a resume, but thinking of it as a chance to show my personality and the kinds of things I'd like to work on make me very happy.

They mention creative experience. Is this a good place to put internships?


----------



## NSS

Thoughts on listing projects where you were just a PA?

Also, what about listing multiple formats per project? Separate listings? E.g. Story One, and you've done a treatment on it along with a screenplay.


----------



## Jayimess

I would keep it to a page or less.

And if you've written a script, then the treatment is both implied and extraneous.


----------



## NSS

How about listing work as a Production Assistant for a short film? My only real "film" experience, but I'm not sure if it's appropriate.


----------



## femme.focale

> Originally posted by NSS:
> How about listing work as a Production Assistant for a short film? My only real "film" experience, but I'm not sure if it's appropriate.



Believe me, it is.  You really gotta love film if you're willing to PA.  I listed working as a Producer's Assistant on a feature film in my portfolio.  I certainly didn't relish being someone's *****, but those moments on set were real learning experiences.


----------



## NSS

Cool thanks all, so if I've only got a treatment I imagine I should still list it?


----------

